# 65% Boveda in Tupperdor too high!



## rvillegachapa (May 4, 2016)

Greetings everyone, I currently have a Tupperdor with four 60 gram 65% Boveda packs in it. The tuppedor is roughly 2.5 gallons in size. I have checked my humidity with three different digital hygrometers and they say 67-70% humidity. They never say 65%! Should I take two of the packs out? or is this normal for Boveda pack? Thanks, Roel


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Any spanish cedar in there? Trays, etc.? Brand new sticks straight from a shipment (usually higher Rh)?

Never had any issues with my tupperdor's with spanish cedar trays and 2 60 gram 65% boveda's in them. Just wondering if something you added (trays, sticks, etc.) are at a higher Rh, causing it to spike.


----------



## rvillegachapa (May 4, 2016)

I currently have two boxes of cigars with some singles. No matter what I put in or take out. It stays above 65%. The only thing good is that it usually is at 69% percent. Maybe I shouldn't be complaining. But I thought Boveda work both ways. Thanks for your response, Roel


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

It'll settle. .the sticks add humidity sometimes. They're not instantaneous give em a day or two


----------



## rvillegachapa (May 4, 2016)

I reread your response, and I do have a constant influx of new cigars and exodus (especially on the weekend LOL!) Would this affect the humidity. Thus I do open the tupperdor once a week. Thanks, Roel


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Toss those hygrometers in a plastic bag with one Boveda overnight. Let's see if they are calibrated well. In the morning they should all read 65% +\- 1 or 2%.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

its the new cigars that are elevating it. I have had that happen also. Right now your Bovedas are taking some of the extra humidity in.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Bovedas are dead on for me


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

You put in new sticks. They want to raise the rh to 70+. The boveda is fighting them and the changes from opening you're Tupperware. They'll get there no need to panic


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

May take about 2 weeks or more for the rh to settle.

When I put new sticks in my 'dor, the rh spikes. That's why I dry box singles I buy from my b&m, and then put them in the 'dor.

Patience is the key.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

To: All Newbies,

Understand something about cigars as to RH....humidors, tupperadors, wineadors, cooleradors are not Time Machines that when you put cigars in them they adjust immediately. RH is a process by which it can take days, weeks, and even a month to get to a predetermined percentage.

*First of all,,,,ensure that your hygrometer is calibrated correctly.
*Ensure that whatever humidor you are going to use...keep it 3/4 filled so that the relative humidity isn't bouncing up and down.
*Use a good humidity source....Boveda, KL that will do the work.

Remember that introducing new cigars to the humidor is going to alter the numbers.
Remember that using cedar inside your humidor is a source that helps regulate RH. 
Remember that 65% to 69% is a good number to keep in ones humidor...if you are experienced with what RH you know you like then by all means try to achieve that. Trying to keep your humidor at one number is going to drive you nutts. If it's off by 1 or 2%....take out one cigar....smoke it and relax. 

I see more posts about trying to achieve the "perfect" number for RH and then worrying that you're off by 3% because one wants a number of 65%....quit driving yourself into insanity by worrying about the perfect number. You have a wide enough margin of 63% to 69% to keep your cigars where they are need to be....once you understand this principle you'll feel better and will stop worrying so much. It's not a science project.....it's all about fundamentals of storage. Puff has tons of info on this site to lead anybody through the process of Relative Humidity but few read it....which is why the influx of so many posts about RH, Storage, etc.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

I put boveda in my tupperador and it read 60-62% for the first week or two (I use 65% packs). The Spanish cedar was soaking all the humidity. Your wet sticks are probably causing a spike. Like mine, yours will probably settle over time. I left it alone for a week or two and it's dead on at 66% all day everyday


----------



## tthayil (Sep 16, 2013)

All advice here on spot. If this is your go to humidor, if you live in a very humid climate, the regular opening and closing may affect the humidity? (esp when added to regular addition of fresh sticks).

Just a thought.

T


----------

